# Block Heater



## sasquatchy (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello all. 

I have a 2012 Versa, 1.6L SL. Although it doesn't get that cold here in Pennsylvania, we've had a few near-zero mornings and I'd like to pre-warm my Versa before starting the day. Was looking at getting a block heater but having trouble nailing down the right option. 

I was trying to locate an in-line block heater (is this the right term? one that's installed permanently in the coolant line) but I can't even locate the part. Should I get simply one of the ones that are magnetized on the oil pan? What's the proper wattage of these types?

Thanks in advance for any assistance


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The best type to get would be a block heater, which typically run in the 400-460 watt range, which heats the coolant inside the engine. Versa's have them in Canada, so I would think your local Nissan dealer would be able to get one for you. They install in a freeze plug location in the block, so, you may need to have a dealer or shop install it, depending on your mechanical abilities. As far as the magnetic pads that stick on the oil pan, they only heat the oil and not the coolant. Even though near zero temperatures are pretty cold by human standards, it really isn't that much by your engine's oil's specifications. If you are concerned about your oil in cold weather, than switch to a full-synthetic would make better sense and be more practical, as it flows better under cold conditions compared to conventional oils.


----------

